# 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik



## Denno (2. August 2014)

*2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Ich suche ein 2.1 Soundystem für meinen PC das hauptsächlich für Musik benutzt wird. (Auch mal Skype oder Videospiele)
Mein Budget liegt bei 250€, mehr will ich nicht ausgeben.
Es sollte halt nur einen ordentlichen Klang und satten Bass auch bei höheren Lautstärken haben.
Zurzeit bestize ich relativ minderwertige Boxen die 50 € kosten und bin auch relativ zufrieden, nur ab einer höheren Latustärke verzerrt der Subwoofer
und es ist nichtmehr ein anständiger Bass, auch die Lautsprecher lassen dann mit der qualität nach.
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------



## Ulathar (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Ich habe vor meinem Wechsel auf 5.1 viele Jahre ein Logitech 2.1 System gehabt, weiß leider den Namen gerade nicht mehr Z9irgendwas? War son THX Zertifiziertes Boxen+Subwoofer Ding.

War mit dem Klang sehr zu frieden für die Preisklasse. Neure Modelle/Nachfolger scheinen z.B.
Logitech Z623 2.1 PC-Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

zu sein, die lägen auch in dienem Budgetrahmen. Zu der Qualität der verlinkten Boxen kann ich aber natürlich nichts sagen. Nur, dass ich generell sehr gut zu frieden war (und bin) mit Logitech Boxen (damals) bzw Headsets (G930 noch heute).


----------



## Tischi89 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

wenn du ein wirkliches gutes 2.1 System haben willst kann ich dir nur dieses empfehlen:

Concept C 200 BE "2.1-Set" online kaufen | Teufel


besitze ich selbst seit Jahren und ist der hammer!
manchmal benutze ich es sogar draußen und es schafft sogar in der freien natur ein wenig stimmung aufkommen zu lassen!
das teufel system hat sogar eine eigene integrierte suandkarte und du brauchst dir keine externe soundkarte zulegen!

ich finds geilo und man bekommt es neuwertig auch nur auf der orginal homepage von teufel!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Ich würde eher ein 2.0 System nehmen, denn der Sub lässt sich oft nicht richtig aufstellen. Gut wären z.B. die ESI nEar 05 oder nEar 08


----------



## Thallassa (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Generell wäre von solchen Joghurtbechern wie von Logitröt und co. dringlichst abzuraten. Zum einen geht die Problematik, dass der Subwoofer keinen vernünftigen Bass ausgibt und dröhnt nicht mit mehr Geld, zumindest nicht in dieser Preisklasse, weg, zum zweiten büßt man ne große Menge Klangqualität ein. 
Dann noch die Problematik, dass der Subwoofer meistens falsch positioniert wird, oder nicht richtig aufgestellt werden kann und schon hat man noch mieseren Klang.
Wenn der Platz da ist, wäre man mit einem 5 oder 8 Zoll 2.0 Pärchen (ja, auch da hat man vernünftigen Bass) klanglich deutlich besser aufgestellt. Liegt vielleicht noch ein alter Verstärker rum, wäre vielleicht sogar Lautsprecherselbstbau eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Tischi89 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ich würde eher ein 2.0 System nehmen, denn der Sub lässt sich oft nicht richtig aufstellen. Gut wären z.B. die ESI nEar 05 oder nEar 08


 
also musik ohne großen sub würde ich von abraten!
bei mir steht mein teufel sub jedenfalls problemlos in der ecke und sieht dabei noch ansprechend aus!
sol es denn ein aktives system sein?


----------



## Tischi89 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Generell wäre von solchen Joghurtbechern wie von Logitröt und co. dringlichst abzuraten. Zum einen geht die Problematik, dass der Subwoofer keinen vernünftigen Bass ausgibt und dröhnt nicht mit mehr Geld, zumindest nicht in dieser Preisklasse, weg, zum zweiten büßt man ne große Menge Klangqualität ein.
> Wenn der Platz da ist, wäre man mit einem 5 oder 8 Zoll 2.0 Pärchen (ja, auch da hat man vernünftigen Bass) klanglich deutlich besser aufgestellt. Liegt vielleicht noch ein alter Verstärker rum, wäre vielleicht sogar Lautsprecherselbstbau eine Möglichkeit?



also logitech ist aufjeden fall nicht das beste wenn es um klang und qualität geht, da stimm ich zu!

alter verstärker? naje ich weiß nicht ob das so eine gute idee ist wenn man sich nciht auskennt und nen guten zu kaufen ist auch sone sach (grade preislich)
und boxeneigenbau ist zwar lohneswert aber handwerklich erfordert es ein wenig fingerspitzengefühl


----------



## Garenator (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Von Logitech würde ich eher abraten, aber wenn es unkompliziert sein soll würde ich dir auch das Teufelsystem empfehlen ( du musst dir aber noch Lautsprecherkabel und Auxkabel noch dazu kaufen ). Habe selber das Concept C 100 BE also die Version mit 100 Watt und ohne USB Soundkarte aber bin dennoch voll zufrieden, hab mir das damals sogar gebraucht für 80 Euro auf ebay Kleinanzeigen geholt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Der sucht was gescheites und dann kommen solche Quäker. Logitech in Verbindung von Musik zu nennen ist ein Frevel.


> also musik ohne großen sub würde ich von abraten!


Falsch, es sein denn man hört nur Umpf Umpf Umpf oder etwas was einem Sturz in den Orchestergraben gleicht. Auch Samson würde sich eignen und für weniger die Edifier. Vielleicht sollte man auch ein paar Taler für eine Soundkarte in die Hand nehmen


----------



## .Tobi (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Tischi89 schrieb:


> wenn du ein wirkliches gutes 2.1 System haben willst kann ich dir nur dieses empfehlen:
> 
> Concept C 200 BE "2.1-Set" online kaufen | Teufel
> 
> ...



Genau das hatte ich für ca. ein halbes Jahr.

Jetzt habe ich die Esi nEar 08 und da sind Welten zwischen!

Gerade die integrierte Soundkarte ist..... genauso wie der Rest. Wenn du nur Basswummern willst, dann ist das ganz ok, aber zum Musik hören ist das, in meinen Augen zumindest, absolut ungeeignet.

Die Esi sind da viel ausgeglichener, können mit etwas EQ Tuning auch ordentlich Bass raushauen. Sie haben halt etwas Grundrauschen. Da gibts vlt. auch Alternativen die das nicht so starkt haben, mich störts aber nicht, zur Not, wenn ich z.B. lerne mach ich einfach die Steckdosenleiste aus  und um Lautstärke muss man sich auch keine sorgen machen, da haben die viel zu viel Reserven.....Nur die größe, den Platz muss man natürlich haben.


----------



## Venom89 (2. August 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> also musik ohne großen sub würde ich von abraten!
> bei mir steht mein teufel sub jedenfalls problemlos in der ecke und sieht dabei noch ansprechend aus!
> sol es denn ein aktives system sein?



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man das mit dem "beraten" besser sein lassen. 

1. Teufel ist schon lange nicht mehr das was es mal war. Also keinesfalls zu empfehlen.

2. Ein 2.1 System mit so kleinen Tröten kann einfach nichts geben...

3. Musik ohne großen sub würdest du von abraten? Kann ich verstehen wenn man bisher nur ramsch gehört hat und den "Subwoofer" von deinem Teufel system hat den Namen nicht einmal ansatzweise verdient. (ein sub gehört außerdem NICHT in eine Ecke gedonnert!)

Ein vernünftiges 2.0 System sollte für Musik das beste sein. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Platz aus? Evtl mal ein Foto?


----------



## Mystique1680 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

hi!
wenn du ne soundkarte hast, von asus oder creative, kann ich dir dieses hier empfehlen:http://www.amazon.de/Bose-Companion-Multimedia-Lautsprecher-System/dp/B0050XUW00!

hab es seit 1 1/2 jahren und bin immer noch extrem zufrieden mit dem soundsystem!!!
wenn du rock hörst eher nicht so gut geeignet... alles andere TOP!

du kannst das ding voll aufdrehen und es ist immer noch brilliant. des weiteren ist die verarbeitung ebenfalls erste sahne!

so denno, jetzt mußt du dich entscheiden

MfG 
M.


----------



## Venom89 (2. August 2014)

Das ist doch nicht dein ernst? Das Bose für 240 Euro. Ne ist klar. Das teil ist nicht mal die Hälfte wert. Bevor die Frage kommt: ja ich kenne es! 

Es ware interessant wie viel Platz der TE zur Verfügung hat. Ich würde diese empfehlen http://www.thomann.de/de/maudio_bx5_d2.htm

Oder evtl die nächst größere Version.


----------



## Tischi89 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Venom89 schrieb:


> 2. Ein 2.1 System mit so kleinen Tröten kann einfach nichts geben...
> 
> ?


 
aber du hast ahnung wa 
das stimmt einfach nicht


----------



## Thallassa (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Doch, das stimmt  
Ein halbwegs vernünftiges 2.1 System kostet einigermaßen mehr. Was soll denn bitte aus so volumenlosen Joghurtbechern rauskommen? Die Teile sind doch gerade dazu konzipiert, sich vom Subwoofer kleinspielen zu lassen - wodurch das System mehr durch "dicken" Bass auffällt, als durch was anderes. Die abstellkammergroße Bühne, mickrige Auflösung und die tonale Untreue runden das Paket perfekt ab - um es nicht zu kaufen und sich etwas vernünftiges hinzustellen.
Eine Begründung zu der Aussage, wieso man ohne Subwoofer keine Musik hören sollte, fehlt auch noch.


----------



## Tischi89 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

soweit ich weiß wollte er ein 2.1 system...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



> soweit ich weiß wollte er ein 2.1 system...


 Mit guten Argumenten kann man Leute überzeugen, bei 2.1 ist ein tonales Loch ab den Mitten abwärts das hat man bei 2.0 eben nicht und auf einen übertriebenen Bass kann man gut verzichten.


> aber du hast ahnung wa
> das stimmt einfach nicht


 jeder macht so seine Erfahrungen und wer viel hört kann mehr beurteilen


----------



## Thallassa (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Richtig, und wenn jemand für sein Geld Mist kaufen will, erläutert man, wieso man das Geld in eine bessere Alternative stecken könnte/sollte, anstatt denjenigen Mist kaufen zu lassen, wenn er schon nach Beratung frägt. Gleichzeitig kann man bei Gelegenheit eben schonmal sagen, dass solche Joghurtbechersysteme eben nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei sind.


----------



## Tischi89 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Doch, das stimmt
> Ein halbwegs vernünftiges 2.1 System kostet einigermaßen mehr. Was soll denn bitte aus so volumenlosen Joghurtbechern rauskommen? Die Teile sind doch gerade dazu konzipiert, sich vom Subwoofer kleinspielen zu lassen - wodurch das System mehr durch "dicken" Bass auffällt, als durch was anderes. Die abstellkammergroße Bühne, mickrige Auflösung und die tonale Untreue runden das Paket perfekt ab - um es nicht zu kaufen und sich etwas vernünftiges hinzustellen.
> Eine Begründung zu der Aussage, wieso man ohne Subwoofer keine Musik hören sollte, fehlt auch noch.


 
in diesen "volumlosen" satellitboxen sind mitten und höhen verortet, klar sind die klein, in den hier vorgeschlagenen kompaktbosen sind sie auch nicht größer 
die hier geposteten systeme sind allesamt auch gut und eventuell auch besser. Das teufel system ist nur unkompliziert und hat meiner meinung nach sehr guten klang für den geringen preis (und ja früher war teufel viiiel besser), mit soundkarten kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus, weiß nur das sie funktioniert und es sich in meinem zimmer sehr gut anhört
Wozu brauch man den subwoofer?
schonmal versucht musik ohne tiefen zu genießen


----------



## Tischi89 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mit guten Argumenten kann man Leute überzeugen, bei 2.1 ist ein tonales Loch ab den Mitten abwärts das hat man bei 2.0 eben nicht und auf einen übertriebenen Bass kann man gut verzichten.



stimmt allerdings!
aber wieso wird 2.1 systemen immergleich vorgeworfen das der Bass ja total überzogen sein muss?
und falls das der fall sein sollte kann ich ihn ja auch runterdrehen


----------



## Denno (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Einen alten Verstärker hab ich nicht.
Mein Zimmer ist ca. 30m² groß und der Subwoofer würde in einer Ecke stehen, könnte man auch noch etwas anders platzieren, da ich einen Eckschreibtisch habe.
Zu den 2.0 Lautsprechern, erzeugen die denn auch genug Bass und sind die auch für anderweitige Sache als Musik geeignet ?


----------



## Jeanboy (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Tischi89 schrieb:


> stimmt allerdings!
> aber wieso wird 2.1 systemen immergleich vorgeworfen das der Bass ja total überzogen sein muss?
> und falls das der fall sein sollte kann ich ihn ja auch runterdrehen


 
Ändert trotzdem nichts an den schlechten Sateliten.

BTW ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen 3'' und 5'' 


@ T.E. 

Du wirst den Bass von einer ganz anderen Seite kennenlernen:

Wohldefiniert, sehr präzise und für meinen Geschmack auch ausreichend (natürlich der Preisklasse entsprechend).
Kein extremes Wummern, das alles andere übertönt und die Wohnung zum Beben bringt.


----------



## Thallassa (2. August 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> in diesen "volumlosen" satellitboxen sind mitten und höhen verortet, klar sind die klein, in den hier vorgeschlagenen kompaktbosen sind sie auch nicht größer
> die hier geposteten systeme sind allesamt auch gut und eventuell auch besser. Das teufel system ist nur unkompliziert und hat meiner meinung nach sehr guten klang für den geringen preis (und ja früher war teufel viiiel besser), mit soundkarten kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus, weiß nur das sie funktioniert und es sich in meinem zimmer sehr gut anhört
> Wozu brauch man den subwoofer?
> schonmal versucht musik ohne tiefen zu genießen


Mit volumenlos war erstmal gemeint, dass der klang volumenlos ist, nicht die baugröße der böxchen an sich. ( das sieht man auch ohne zwei mal hinsehen..)

Achso? Ein 5 zoll midfielder mit einem 1,5 zoll hochtöner ist also genauso groß, wie die dinger in den bose, teufel und logitech systemen? Das musst du mir mal erklären, wie die hersteller das schaffen, eine 5 zoll membran auf 10 x 15 x 10 centimetern unterzubringen.
Was an der aufstellung von 3 lautsprechern einfacher bzw unkomplizierter als an der aufstellung von 2 lautsprechern ist, würde mich auch wundern 

Und ja, ich hab bereits musik ohne bass gehört - jedoch nur an tischtröten von creative und nicht bei einem 2.0 system der preisklasse, um die es hier geht.


----------



## Offset (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Tischi89 schrieb:


> Wozu brauch man den subwoofer?
> schonmal versucht musik ohne tiefen zu genießen



Selbst meine 5 Zoll Breitbänder spielen BESSEREN bass als so ein klappriger subwoofer - nicht mehr aber besseren. Ich glaube langsam das du noch nie ein ordentliches 2.0 System gehört hast, sonst würdes du nicht dauernd Jogurtbecher + Regentonne empfehlen.


----------



## Tischi89 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Mit volumenlos war erstmal gemeint, dass der klang volumenlos ist, nicht die baugröße der böxchen an sich. ( das sieht man auch ohne zwei mal hinsehen..)
> 
> Achso? Ein 5 zoll midfielder mit einem 1,5 zoll hochtöner ist also genauso groß, wie die dinger in den bose, teufel und logitech systemen? Das musst du mir mal erklären, wie die hersteller das schaffen, eine 5 zoll membran auf 10 x 15 x 10 centimetern unterzubringen.
> Was an der aufstellung von 3 lautsprechern einfacher bzw unkomplizierter als an der aufstellung von 2 lautsprechern ist, würde mich auch wundern
> ...




ich habe auch von dem klang geredet..haben wohl aneinander vorbei geredet bzw ich hab mich doof ausgedrückt sry!
in meiner küche (15qm) stehen auch die hier schon empfohlenden M-audios (@Offset) und ich finde sie einfach super und habe sie trotzdem nicht weiterempfohlen..ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren nur über viel und wenig bass oder ob und wieviel er wummern oder nicht wummern soll bis die wände wacklen lässt sich kaum streiten weil die geschmäcker verschieden sind, mein 35qm zimmer befeuern sie jedenfalls ganz gut und nach meinem geschmack
die teufel dinger fand ich praktisch weil: usb rein und mucke läuft

btw wie wärs mal langsam mit ner anderen polemischen bezeichnung für schlechte boxen? Jogurtbecher bzw tröte hat sich über die jahre iwie langsam abgenutzt


----------



## Jeanboy (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Bass soll gar nicht wummern


----------



## Tischi89 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Bass soll gar nicht wummern




ok!
ich lass heute das formulieren besser sein

so long


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Mystique1680 schrieb:


> hi!
> wenn du ne soundkarte hast, von asus oder creative, kann ich dir dieses hier empfehlen:Bose ® Companion ® 3 Multimedia Lautsprecher System: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör!
> 
> hab es siet 1 1/2 jahren und bin immer noch extrem zufrieden mit dem soundsystem!!!
> ...


 Von sowas würde ich abraten, habe es selber gehört und habe keinen Unterschied zu meinen Flachbildtröten aus meim Fernseher gehört( Ausser der Bass)


----------



## Mystique1680 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Von sowas würde ich abraten, habe es selber gehört und habe keinen Unterschied zu meinen Flachbildtröten aus meim Fernseher gehört( Ausser der Bass)



dann, lieber dreiradsimulator, solltest du mal zum hörakkustiker deines vertrauen's gehen und deinen gehörgang von ablagerungen befreien lassen...!

in verbindung mit ner klasse soundkarte sind die bose boxen echt gut! klar gibts bessere in höheren preislagen, aber sie sind mit 250 euro echt ne empfehlung wert. die teufel, welche mir damals auch empfohlen wurden, fand ich unmenschlich ka-ka... also bose macht das mit deren know-how optimal um den volumonösen mangel wett zu machen. elektro und mainstream sind echt ne wucht... außer rock... das ist nicht zu empfehlen!

MfG
M.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. August 2014)

Mystique1680 schrieb:


> dann, lieber dreiradsimulator, solltest du mal zum hörakkustiker deines vertrauen's gehen und deinen gehörgang von ablagerungen befreien lassen...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo und warum höre ich einen massiven Unterschied zwischen 12 und 15 Euro Khs?
Die Sattelitrn sind zu klein, das was vernünftiges rauskommt, der bass ist ziemlich viel. Der Subwoofer übertönt in Mainstream Bass zeug die Satteliten und im Rock gints wenigger bass
MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

I moag die Böse oauch net.
 Ich halte generell 2.1 für Musik so sinnvoll wie Fahrstuhlmusik


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. August 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> I moag die Böse oauch net.
> Ich halte generell 2.1 für Musik so sinnvoll wie Fahrstuhlmusik



Da hört man das Ächzen nicht so (Vorsicht freilaufende Metapher)


----------



## Mystique1680 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Jo und warum höre ich einen massiven Unterschied zwischen 12 und 15 Euro Khs?
> Die Sattelitrn sind zu klein, das was vernünftiges rauskommt, der bass ist ziemlich viel. Der Subwoofer übertönt in Mainstream Bass zeug die Satteliten und im Rock gints wenigger bass
> MfG Dreiradsimulator



ist deine wahrnehmung so real wie deine systemkonfiguration?

siehste...

bei mir sind des öfteren party's, und man sieht schon erstaunte gesichter über diesen sound, welcher aus diesen kleinen boxen kommt... und der bass läßt sich auch nochmal extra justieren am woofer, der ist auf ein drittel der möglichkeit eingestellt. und wenn du noch nicht mit ner, ich sag mal guten soundkarte, die dinger probehören kannst hol das mal nach... ohne richtigen "tonlieferanten" kommt da auch nix bei wesentlich teureren lautsprechern raus. 
ich bin, immer wenn ich mir musik anhöre oder zocke immer erstaunt, wie klar alles zu hören ist. meine ganze musiksammlung mit 320kb/s erfahre ich neu mit diesem system.
so, und dann mal aus dem simulator raus in's reallife, junger mann. das schaffst du schon...!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Es gibt aber 2 Sachen die man nicht messen kann, die Hörgewohnheiten und Hörvermögen. Wenn man für gewöhnlich über eine gute Anlage hört dann wird man genug Haare in der Suppe finden


----------



## Venom89 (3. August 2014)

> und der bass läßt sich auch nochmal extra justieren am woofer, der ist auf ein drittel der möglichkeit eingestellt. und wenn du noch nicht mit ner, ich sag mal guten soundkarte, die dinger probehören kannst hol das mal nach... ohne richtigen "tonlieferanten" kommt da auch nix bei wesentlich teureren lautsprechern raus.
> ich bin, immer wenn ich mir musik anhöre oder zocke immer erstaunt, wie klar alles zu hören ist. meine ganze musiksammlung mit 320kb/s erfahre ich neu mit diesem system.
> so, und dann mal aus dem simulator raus in's reallife, junger mann. das schaffst du schon...!



Dann solltest du dir dagegen mal richtige Lautsprecher anhören und du wirst  erstaunt sein. Solche klangverbieger wie die Bose kann man wirklich niemandem d empfehlen und du stellst diese auch noch als den P/L Knaller hin, was sie einfach nicht sind.


----------



## Jeanboy (3. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Mystique1680 schrieb:


> in verbindung mit ner klasse soundkarte sind die bose boxen echt gut! klar gibts bessere in höheren preislagen, aber sie sind mit 250 euro echt ne empfehlung wert. die teufel, welche mir damals auch empfohlen wurden, fand ich unmenschlich ka-ka... also bose macht das mit deren know-how optimal um den volumonösen mangel wett zu machen. elektro und mainstream sind echt ne wucht... außer rock... das ist nicht zu empfehlen!


 
Bose NEIN, NEIN!

Die sind auch für 250 Euro keine Empfehlung und Bose hat auch kein Know-How zumindest technisch gesehen.
Das einzige Know-How bei Bose haben die BWL'er


----------



## informatrixx (3. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

hast du auch mal am Equalizer gedreht?

Also ich persönlich finde diese Einstellung sehr gut;
damit habe ich sogar mal aus sehr billigen Notebooklautsprechern einen mords Klang herausgeholt  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. August 2014)

Mystique1680 schrieb:


> ist deine wahrnehmung so real wie deine systemkonfiguration?
> 
> siehste...
> 
> ...



Bitte, was willst du? Ich sehe die Experten sind aufgewacht und sagten ihren Meinung auch. Und meine Wahrnehmung ist so real wie mein Pc auf mein Profil. Für unter 50 Euro wäre es bestimmt empfehlenswert(nur 2.1)
MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## -H1N1- (3. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Ich unterbreche das ganze OT-Gequatsche mal für einen Moment.
@TE: Ich kann dir die Sachen von Edifier empfehlen, die sind für den Preis echt okay und ganz ehrlich? 
Entweder man gibt richtig Asche aus, wenn man auch entsprechend audiophil ist oder aber man kauft sich etwas im normalen Preissegment und gibt sich damit zufrieden. Mein Tipp also, Edifier ausprobieren und vom Restgeld was schönes kaufen oder sparen.


----------



## Denno (3. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich unterbreche das ganze OT-Gequatsche mal für einen Moment.
> @TE: Ich kann dir die Sachen von Edifier empfehlen, die sind für den Preis echt okay und ganz ehrlich?
> Entweder man gibt richtig Asche aus, wenn man auch entsprechend audiophil ist oder aber man kauft sich etwas im normalen Preissegment und gibt sich damit zufrieden. Mein Tipp also, Edifier ausprobieren und vom Restgeld was schönes kaufen oder sparen.


 
Also sowas in der Art ? http://www.amazon.de/S530D-Lautspre...roller/dp/B003KN28JU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## -H1N1- (3. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Ja, zum Beispiel so etwas. Bestell einfach, höre es dir an und wenn es deinen Vorstellungen nicht entspricht, schicke es zurück. Selber hören ist das A & O, da helfen dir auch keine Empfehlungen.


----------



## Jeanboy (3. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Entweder man gibt richtig Asche aus, wenn man auch entsprechend audiophil ist oder aber man kauft sich etwas im normalen Preissegment und gibt sich damit zufrieden. Mein Tipp also, Edifier ausprobieren und vom Restgeld was schönes kaufen oder sparen.


 
Immer wieder dieser Irrglaube man müsse mehr Geld als für die Systeme von Teufel, Logitech und Co. ausgeben,
um ein besseres Klangerlebnis zu bekommen 


Wie sieht der Hörplatz überhaupt aus?


----------



## Edgecution (3. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der sucht was gescheites und dann kommen solche Quäker. Logitech in Verbindung von Musik zu nennen ist ein Frevel.
> 
> Falsch, es sein denn man hört nur Umpf Umpf Umpf oder etwas was einem Sturz in den Orchestergraben gleicht. Auch Samson würde sich eignen und für weniger die Edifier. Vielleicht sollte man auch ein paar Taler für eine Soundkarte in die Hand nehmen


 
Hallo,

ich wollte keinen neunen Thread eröffnen, deswegen packe ich es hier rein. Bin auch auf der Suche nach Lautsprechern.

Derzeit habe ich die Asus Essence STX und AKG K 701 kopfhörer. Aber keine Lautsprecher. Würde nun gerne auch Lautsprecher am PC haben und diese nun dazu kaufen. Bass hatt keine Priorität, da noch die Familie im Haus wohnt.  Bevorzuge da den klaren, sauberen, präzisen Klang sozugagen. Hauptsächlich wird Musik gehört (80%), 20% Spiele wie WoW oder Hearthstone.

Kann ich da zu den Edifiern greifen (schöne Optik) oder gibt es für mein Vorhaben noch andere. Preis sollte bei 120-130€ Maximum liegen.

Grüße


----------



## Denno (3. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Wie sieht der Hörplatz überhaupt aus?


 
Wenn du mit Hörplatz mein Zimmer meinst, ca. 30m². Das System würde in einer Ecke an meinem Schreibtisch stehen.


----------



## Jeanboy (3. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Denno schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Hörplatz mein Zimmer meinst, ca. 30m². Das System würde in einer Ecke an meinem Schreibtisch stehen.


 
Das hast du ja schon gesagt... Aber wie groß ist der Schreibtisch?

Ich würde nämlich zu 5 Zoll Nahfeldern tendieren, z.B:

M-Audio BX5 D2
+
ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Denno (3. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

1mx2m, jedoch sitze ich nicht immer am Schreibtisch um Musik zu hören.


----------



## Jeanboy (3. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Dann wäre vielleicht eine Raumskizze bzw. Bilder, wo die Hörplätze zu sehen sind, am sinnvollsten.

Wenn die Hauptverwendung aber am Schreibtisch ist, würde ich trotzdem meine genannten Nahfelder nehmen


----------



## Snake943 (4. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Hi Leute,
Ich war letztens in einen Musikladen,
der Verkäufer meinte, das die:KRK RP5 RoKit G3 ganz gut währen,
er selber kennt die Marke und meint KRK sind ok.

Der meint aber auch das die Bose Companion 3/5 super für PC sind...
Falls ihr die KRK kennt und was denkt, die sind nicht so gut, bitte sagen warum.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Edgecution schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte keinen neunen Thread eröffnen, deswegen packe ich es hier rein. Bin auch auf der Suche nach Lautsprechern.
> 
> ...


 Ist aber trotzdem unhöflich den Thread zu kapern und macht es auch unübersichtlich. Daher doch bitte was eigenes eröffnen


----------



## Jeanboy (4. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*



Snake943 schrieb:


> Der meint aber auch das die Bose Companion 3/5 super für PC sind...
> Falls ihr die KRK kennt und was denkt, die sind nicht so gut, bitte sagen warum.



Die Bose sind nicht gut.

KRK ist ein bekannter Hersteller, die LS werden gut sein, sofern dir der Klang gefällt


----------



## kling1 (5. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

hatte krk rp6 g3 hier.. klangen als da ne decke auf den lautsprecher liegt.. würde mir eher die yamahas angucken die im selben preisbereich wie die krks sind.. angucken.. habe selber jetzt die yamaha hs7 und musik hören an einer soundkarte mit einem sehr guten dac macht echt spaß.. auch im bass bereich.. die soundkarte macht tatsächlich viel aus


----------



## Snake943 (5. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Ich würde mir eh keine LS mit eingebauter Endstufe holen.
hab nicht ohne Grund nen Pioneer VSX 922 geholt, automatisches Einmessen ist schon was schönes 
da kitzelt man auch aus einen 300 euro Teufel System noch annhembaren Sound raus.


----------



## BlackNeo (5. August 2014)

Snake943 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eh keine LS mit eingebauter Endstufe holen.
> hab nicht ohne Grund nen Pioneer VSX 922 geholt, automatisches Einmessen ist schon was schönes
> da kitzelt man auch aus einen 300 euro Teufel System noch annhembaren Sound raus.



Ein 300€ Teufel System klingt so oder so bescheiden, und Einmessen kann auch nur kleinere Raummoden etc. ausgleichen.


----------



## Snake943 (5. August 2014)

*AW: 2.1 Soundsystem für Musik*

Ich sag mal so, es wurde nicht aus S*****e, Gold gemacht,
aber aus Dünn wurde Fest, also schon mal ne kleine Steigerung.
Außerdem der Umbau auf KEF ist gestartet.


----------

